
Streaming service VidAngel in violation of law, ordered to shut down - coryfklein
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/13/family-friendly-streaming-service-vidangel-found-to-be-in-violation-of-law-ordered-to-shut-down/
======
coryfklein
VidAngel is the latest in a string of companies based out of Utah that are
trying to offer "family friendly" viewing of mature content. They do it by
automatically muting and fast forwarding past content that the user indicates
they aren't interested in.

It's a pretty cool technology, and has a lot of demand out here in the family-
values centered Utah culture that is averse to even mild vulgarity. However,
they made the mistake of pairing this feature with the following business
model:

Rather than obtaining a license to stream the films from the studios, they
purchase DVDs, upload them to their server, and then "sell" the rights to each
DVD to users for $20 a piece. Once you're done watching, you have the option
to "sell" your DVD back to VidAngel for $19. This lets you stream new release
DVDs online for $1 a viewing, and circumvents legal licensing.

VidAngel would have you believe the film studios are shutting them down
because the studios hate the censorship that is happening, meanwhile ignoring
that they are blatantly streaming performances of copyrighted material without
license.

Now may be a great time for somebody to create a family-friendly streaming
startup, sans illegal licensing, because it looks like VidAngel just left an
open spot.

